# Ho Ho Ho



## gman2431 (Dec 25, 2016)

In good spirit of this day here is a little giveaway... 

There will be unlimited spots open to enter. Just comment a number. 

This will run until the new year and on the first I will randomly pick someone. 

I have lots of random pieces of wood around here and will pick something out for you based on what I think you make per your profile or if you're a known member here I will just put something together I know you can use.

I'll cover shipping in the lower 48 and anything beyond that YOU pay the difference! This will keep it easy on me in case I gotta send someone a big blank cause all they make is hollow forms...

If we could keep @Don Ratcliff under control so this thread isn't 80 pages that would be nice. Also if @Tclem doesn't say he needs hollow form blanks if he wins that would help a lot.... I have tons of hair stick material...

Also if anyone is short on grammar or the English language in general please PM @SENC for help. I'm not fancy on it myself but let's keep it legible. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS WOODBARTER!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 9 | Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 25, 2016)

Awesome gesture Cody

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2016)

7


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 25, 2016)

Way to go Cody!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2016)

1-1000. If that won't work I'll choose the number 4. If you can't read this. Henry is sleeping. If you don't have hollow form blanks I'll take massive bowl blanks. (If I can remember how to turn a bowl). 
Anyway, draw my number. Or else........

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> 1-1000. If that won't work I'll choose the number 4. If you can't read this. Henry is sleeping. If you don't have hollow form blanks I'll take massive bowl blanks. (If I can remember how to turn a bowl).
> Anyway, draw my number. Or else........




That's why we like (tolerate) you... you're a dreamer!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 25, 2016)

79

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

2

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

3

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

4

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

5

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

I am moving to the beneath me 48 soon...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 25, 2016)

Crap here's here already... Knew I shouldn't have tagged him!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> That's why we like (tolerate) you... you're a dreamer!!


Or full of something.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 25, 2016)

6.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Crap here's here already... Knew I shouldn't have tagged him!


There goes the neighborhood. Want me to ban him? or just suspend his posting privileges until he learns how to behave and play nice?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2016)

All kidding aside, awesome thing you are doing Cody.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 25, 2016)

13

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 25, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> There goes the neighborhood. Want me to ban him? or just suspend his posting privileges until he learns how to behave and play nice?



Hmmmm we could and then make him pay his way back in with his fancy island wood. 

Ahh screw it it's CHRISTMAS we will give him a pass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 25, 2016)

3.14159

Pie is one if the greatest things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1 | Creative 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 25, 2016)

I wouldn't worry too much about the soon-to-be-ex-hawaiian, it appears he's going to be busy building a 2 story treehouse once he gets to KC so doubt he will have time to keep pestering us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

What you ate doing is really cool. Merry Christmas to all you haters...

@SENC you saw the tree house and the deadline. Lol...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2016)

16 thanks


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> 13



Rats....now I gotta think of another number...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Rats....now I gotta think of another number...


Don't hurt yourself.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## DKMD (Dec 25, 2016)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 25, 2016)

33


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 25, 2016)

12,965,793,656


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 25, 2016)

99


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 25, 2016)

66

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> 1-1000. If that won't work I'll choose the number 4. If you can't read this. Henry is sleeping. If you don't have hollow form blanks I'll take massive bowl blanks. (If I can remember how to turn a bowl).
> Anyway, draw my number. Or else........


When you read that with a thick southern accent it makes just as little sense. But it's more entertaining...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 26, 2016)

SENC said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the soon-to-be-ex-hawaiian, it appears he's going to be busy building a 2 story treehouse once he gets to KC so doubt he will have time to keep pestering us.




Yeah... He'll be a Missourian which I think he's always been. He brings us all misery..

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 26, 2016)

237

(Which is also the approximate number of times this thread will get derailed over the next week.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 26, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Yeah... He'll be a Missourian which I think he's always been. He brings use all misery..


I'm afraid I may have uncovered the truth behind his eviction from Hawaii (who would ever move from HI to MO voluntarily?). It seems they discovered he was a crossdressing crossfitter and that his attempt to creat a Japanese cover didn't work. Thanks to KickStarter, he is now exposed.



 



 

How do you think they'll like him in Missou?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 26, 2016)

.314160 thanks Cody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 26, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'm afraid I may have uncovered the truth behind his eviction from Hawaii (who would ever move from HI to MO voluntarily?). It seems they discovered he was a crossdressing crossfitter and that his attempt to creat a Japanese cover didn't work. Thanks to KickStarter, he is now exposed.
> 
> View attachment 119180
> 
> ...


1. Wrong island. (Please see previous post regarding geography)
2. I'm starting to feel you guys don't want me on this site. It hurts...
3. Why are you on the Web looking at pages like that in the first place?
4. In the words of buzz lightyear, "you are a sad strange little man and I pity you..."

71

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks Cody cool idea


26


----------



## SENC (Dec 26, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> 1. Wrong island. (Please see previous post regarding geography)
> 2. I'm starting to feel you guys don't want me on this site. It hurts...
> 3. Why are you on the Web looking at pages like that in the first place?
> 4. In the words of buzz lightyear, "you are a sad strange little man and I pity you..."
> ...


Yes, I thought it was a clever cover attempt to shave and to change Hawaii-core to Kawaii-core - just sorry for you it didn't work!

Seriously, though, can you believe this is a kickstarter offer? Have you seen anything more bizarre? Maybe that is a separate thread - weirdest kickstarter and indiegogo ideas.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 26, 2016)

Did I win ?


----------



## SENC (Dec 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Did I win ?


Yep, you won a dinner with LadyBeard.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 26, 2016)

SENC said:


> Yep, you won a dinner with LadyBeard.


On another island... Not Maui... With some kick starter millennial...


----------



## Tclem (Dec 26, 2016)

SENC said:


> Yep, you won a dinner with LadyBeard.


I wanted a bearded lady

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I wanted a bearded lady


Seriously, you are going to toss that softball over the plate... I will be unfollowing this thread now as the pictures will no doubt be offensive and demoralizing to Haole Hawaiians currently relocating to the Mid-West... @Tclem since I am leaving you might want to have this knife back... Can you grab it, I cant reach it...

Stoopid sippian!

30,919

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I wanted a bearded lady

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Dec 26, 2016)

FIFY...



Don Ratcliff said:


> ...and demoralizing to aHole Hawaiians currently relocating to the Mid-West...

Reactions: Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 27, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Lower 48
> 80 pages
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS WOODBARTER!!!



I say 128

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 28, 2016)

Very generous offer, Cody -- thanks @gman2431 

After seeing some of the pix above, I have to pick 288 (two gross)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 28, 2016)

15

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 28, 2016)

SENC said:


> FIFY...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 31, 2016)

4,545,782,440


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 31, 2016)

well 2017 should be a good number
that or 8238, which to the first of you to guess it's significance i'll send you a box of chamise burl

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 31, 2016)

8238 = The number of 3.4 minute cycles until Obama is relieved of office!

The number of threads the crazy Hawaiieenie has hijacked since his arrival on WoodBarter?

The number of mississipellings in most any @Tclem post??

The pounds of force @woodtickgreg 's mill base is going through the basement wall with when his Harbor Freight winch brake fails??

The number of hours required to clean @Tony and @ripjack13 's shops up?

Do I win? Do I win? Do I win?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> well 2017 should be a good number
> that or 8238, which to the first of you to guess it's significance i'll send you a box of chamise burl



do we get a hint?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 31, 2016)

well the answer is here on the WB site.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 31, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> 8238 = The number of 3.4 minute cycles until Obama is relieved of office!
> 
> The number of threads the crazy Hawaiieenie has hijacked since his arrival on WoodBarter?
> 
> ...



no sorry none of those, but if creativity were the goal you knocked that outta the park

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 31, 2016)

and the search query won't find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2016)

Does/will the number change?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 31, 2016)

you must want that box of wood bad. i'll answer that once 2 other people have also asked questions. answers will come 3 at a time giving Marc less of a chance at sniping this game. Marc maybe you can tag some others?

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2016)

Is it the number of posts you plan to have by the year 2023?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> you must want that box of wood bad. i'll answer that once 2 other people have also asked questions. answers will come 3 at a time giving Marc less of a chance at sniping this game. Marc maybe you can tag some others?



Sounds good....

@Don Ratcliff 

@Schroedc 

And someone who has no chance....lol
@Tclem 

Hahahahaaa

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 31, 2016)

Tony said:


> Is it the number of posts you plan to have by the year 2023?


sorry no. but you may be on to something


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> well 2017 should be a good number
> that or 8238, which to the first of you to guess it's significance i'll send you a box of chamise burl


Sort of a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow?


----------



## SENC (Dec 31, 2016)

I say no more hints - there are plenty out ther now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2016)

Number of members? I dunno nuts busy today at other job.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2016)

@Mike1950 age

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> well 2017 should be a good number
> that or 8238, which to the first of you to guess it's significance i'll send you a box of chamise burl



I got it....that's the number you're guessing for the contest...


----------



## DKMD (Dec 31, 2016)

I know the answer, but I'll let someone else win... I'll PM you the answer just to see if I'm right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> well 2017 should be a good number
> that or 8238, which to the first of you to guess it's significance i'll send you a box of chamise burl



The number of likes that Kevin received on posts he made, as displayed in his profile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 31, 2016)

sprung wins! i thought it appropriate to use a number with some depth. 2016 has been quite a year and kevin will surely be missed, to the tune of at least 8238 times. @Sprung send me your mailing address in a pm and i'll send some chamise burl your way

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 31, 2016)

you guys found that quite a bit easier than i anticipated. so much for dragging this along into the new year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you, Trev.



vegas urban lumber said:


> kevin will surely be missed



Ain't that the truth...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2017)

Very cool trev! 

We also have a winner for some of my wood!! @Nature Man with 99 is the winner!! PM me and I will get something together for you this week!! 

Thanks for playing along everyone and also thanks to Trev for adding to the giving.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 1, 2017)

@gman2431 i need your address


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Very cool trev!
> 
> We also have a winner for some of my wood!! @Nature Man with 99 is the winner!! PM me and I will get something together for you this week!!
> 
> Thanks for playing along everyone and also thanks to Trev for adding to the giving.


Wow! Thank you!!! Much appreciated!!!!! I'm humbled because I rarely win stuff like this... Will send PM separately. Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2017)

Very cool deal both of y'all, thanks for the fun and generosity! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> sprung wins! i thought it appropriate to use a number with some depth. 2016 has been quite a year and kevin will surely be missed, to the tune of at least 8238 times. @Sprung send me your mailing address in a pm and i'll send some chamise burl your way



Very cool....nicely done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Very cool trev!
> 
> We also have a winner for some of my wood!! @Nature Man with 99 is the winner!! PM me and I will get something together for you this week!!
> 
> Thanks for playing along everyone and also thanks to Trev for adding to the giving.


Also, very cool. And nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 3, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Wow! Thank you!!! Much appreciated!!!!! I'm humbled because I rarely win stuff like this... Will send PM separately. Chuck




Here ya go Chuck some material for ya. The left piece is crotch Apple then top down goes elm burl, chittum, crotch Koa I stabilized.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Here ya go Chuck some material for ya. The left piece is crotch Apple then top down goes elm burl, chittum, crotch Koa I stabilized. View attachment 119739


Thank you! Totally generous. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2017)

Received package in today's mail! What an awesome 4-some! Will make some terrific handles. Thanks again. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 7, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Received package in today's mail! What an awesome 4-some! Will make some terrific handles. Thanks again. Chuck



Good to hear they arrived safely and thanks for letting me know! 

Please share what you make I would love to see them rounded out.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 5, 2017)

So, I would like to apologize to @vegas urban lumber that it has taken me so long to acknowledge that this arrived. I took a picture with my phone and got sidetracked with something coming up before I was able to post this - and then forgot to come back and post this!

About a month ago these three nice Chamise Burls arrived from Trev. I can't wait to cut into these and turn some stuff from them!

Thank you very much, Trev!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2017)

Sprung said:


> So, I would like to apologize to @vegas urban lumber that it has taken me so long to acknowledge that this arrived. I took a picture with my phone and got sidetracked with something coming up before I was able to post this - and then forgot to come back and post this!
> 
> About a month ago these three nice Chamise Burls arrived from Trev. I can't wait to cut into these and turn some stuff from them!
> 
> ...



Way to go Matt, leaving poor Trev hanging like that! How do you get sidetracked and lose wood in the shop???? Geez.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 5, 2017)

Sprung said:


> So, I would like to apologize to @vegas urban lumber that it has taken me so long to ...



Me too -- I almost got my end of the deal made and ready to send back to him, and the lacquer turned milky-white (I think it was raining that day). Try as I might, I could not get it to got back to clear -- and now they are parted off, I can't see a way to remount them on the lathe.

So -- I promise I'll start over and make something for you Trev.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 5, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Me too -- I almost got my end of the deal made and ready to send back to him, and the lacquer turned milky-white (I think it was raining that day). Try as I might, I could not get it to got back to clear -- and now they are parted off, I can't see a way to remount them on the lathe.
> 
> So -- I promise I'll start over and make something for you Trev.



all good no big deal

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

